

Erik Meijer’s suggestions for further reading in functional programming - fogus
http://kanak.kshetri.com/camping/?p=94

======
joelburget
I expected Purely Functional Data Structures by Chris Okasaki to be on this
list. I would recommend it but more importantly I've seen many people who know
a lot more about functional programming recommend it. It is probably a bit
more useful for the average programmer than many of the books listed here.

~~~
jackfoxy
I read Okasaki's PhD thesis by the same name, which he expanded into the book.
Very well written, concise, full of useful theoretical information. The book
expands into some data structures not covered in the thesis because the
treatment would not have been original.

------
T_S_
This is a great list if you want to do a deep dive into the area of FP. If you
just want to learn some Haskell, and also want to use a book, I recommend a
combination of two.

Check out Real World Haskell in print of free on the web. It deals with the
practicalities of getting started and has lots of examples to show you how to
write idiomatic Haskell and tackles realistic examples.

Hutton's book (recommended by Meijer) is also great. #1 it's thin. #2, it is
cleverly organized and teaches you some deep concepts without a big fuss. By
the time you hear about monads they will seem like an obvious convenience,
nothing scary.

The two books complement each other well.

~~~
tmhedberg
Learn You a Haskell for Great Good (<http://learnyouahaskell.com/>) is another
good resource for learning the language. It's a bit lighter weight than Real
World Haskell, and doesn't have the breadth of practical examples, but I think
it makes up for that by being more consistently interesting. I went through
LYAH first and then Real World Haskell, and although the latter was very
informative and useful, I found it to be painfully dull in certain parts
(particularly the chapters that discuss the building of a JSON parser).

~~~
kgo
I agree on Real World Haskell. I couldn't put my finger on anything that was
'wrong' or 'bad' about the book, but just got bored with it and stopped
reading halfway through.

~~~
chopsueyar
The Barcode Recognition in Chapter 12 was fairly interesting. Anyone have some
good beginning machine vision resources, Haskell or otherwise?

------
chollida1
I've always loved Learn you a Haskell for Greater good.

<http://learnyouahaskell.com/chapters>

The blog has been slowly been updated for some time now. I especially like
it's treatment of zippers, a concept that took me longer to learn than I'd
like to admit:(

------
td
For a more gentle start for those less familiar with functional programming
(like myself) I can recommend "Higher Order Perl" by Mark Jason Dominus (also
available for free online). The book discusses functional programming
techniques in Perl. It has some really _practical_ examples, which make some
of the advantages of functional programming very clear. I also find it nicely
explains a lot of functional programming concepts, which helps when reading
those Haskell texts.

